# rear window rubber seal at bottom of windows kind of loose...



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

I just got a 2005 yellow gto yesterday and at the rear window above the trunk that rubber seal and the bottom of the windows close to the trunk I notice the driver side rubber seal area is looser and lower like almost can come off. 

Do I simply force it upwards to get it snugged better or what dhould I do? Thanks


----------

